# Christine Lagarde speech on 15 Jan 2014 was there a measage to the elite



## lonewolf (Jun 12, 2012)

Just watched a recorded video of Christine Lagarde speech of Jan 15 2014 on Crawfords site. It will be interesting to see if the markets tops out around July 20 2014 as some say was given as an important date using numerology as a code to the elite


----------



## BoringInvestor (Sep 12, 2013)

lonewolf said:


> Just watched a recorded video of Christine Lagarde speech of Jan 15 2014 on Crawfords site. It will be interesting to see if the markets tops out around July 20 2014 as some say was given as an important date using numerology as a code to the elite


Yup. It was a coded because they don't want the information to leak out to the public.... or so they want you to think!


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

I had also seen this video and do find the speech as very odd for a leader of the IMF to make. I am not sure what it means but at the same time why make such an odd speech.


----------



## RBull (Jan 20, 2013)

Good thing you're part of the elite lonewolf so you can keep us informed on this stuff.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

This just in...

I was drinking my tea this morning and the leaves said...

Oh wait this being a public forum, not everyone here is cleared to hear the results...sorry.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

This is hilarious...Madame Christine Lagarde is as "elite" as it gets.
She is deeply entrenched into this system.


----------



## The ruined man (Apr 10, 2014)

I saw this too, because i had nothing better to do. It seems like such an odd way to behave for someone in such a position. 

It makes me think that they have something smelly brewing.


----------



## lonewolf (Jun 12, 2012)

RBull said:


> Good thing you're part of the elite lonewolf so you can keep us informed on this stuff.


 Hi RBull,

I never decoded it on you tube there are videos that try to decipher the code. ( I don't know for certain there was a message, after watching the video it kind of makes me wonder)

Years ago after the crash of 1929. The president set up the foundation of the study of cycles. A none profit organization that did extensive research into the cycles of the market backed by university research & top scientists. This was suppose to be information available to every one . I was talking to Tim Wood who used to be a member of the foundation & according to him some of the data mysteriously went missing. It makes me wonder if the elite has this info & use the natural cycles in the market along with adding & removing liquidity to enhance profits ?


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

wolf people who talk like this often eventually end up pointing the finger at JP Morgan & yale university & other cult references that go back to the early beginnings of the rothschild banking empire in europe ... long long ago ... long before there were even hapsburg kings ... 

perhaps u were there at that time wolf?


----------



## RBull (Jan 20, 2013)

lonewolf said:


> Hi RBull,
> 
> I never decoded it on you tube there are videos that try to decipher the code. ( I don't know for certain there was a message, after watching the video it kind of makes me wonder)
> 
> Years ago after the crash of 1929. The president set up the foundation of the study of cycles. A none profit organization that did extensive research into the cycles of the market backed by university research & top scientists. This was suppose to be information available to every one . I was talking to Tim Wood who used to be a member of the foundation & according to him some of the data mysteriously went missing. It makes me wonder if the elite has this info & use the natural cycles in the market along with adding & removing liquidity to enhance profits ?


Yes, I just watched the first one I came to on youtube- the global currency reset on july 20/14 theory......

I'm disappointed you haven't tried to decipher it.....

There will always be conspiracy theories and ties to the elite..... G/L with the code.....


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

wolf today is the end of the world as we know it according to your numerology take on christine lagarde

less than 4 hours now for the big bust to occur

as it happens, i think we might indeed get a pop as 20 july 2014 makes its way into that good night greenwich mean time. It would not surprise me if western nations, acting in concert, announce a real serious punishment of russia over the next few hours.

it's too sickening & unbelievable to write about. Those thugs in east ukraine have hijacked nearly 200 bodies from the wreckage of the downed MH17 & are storing the rotting cadavers as hostages, using them to try to negotiate disgusting "benefits" for themselves. 

the poor, poor, poor families. When have we ever, in recent years, seen world leaders so legitimately outraged? tonight the fury at russia is white-hot, incandescent


----------



## RBull (Jan 20, 2013)

Only another 110 minutes to go........

HP, I agree on the Russia thing.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

...there are a small handful of families (all Malaysian, I believe) that lost family members/loved ones in the disappeared MA flight in March, and have now lost another family member/loved one.
Yahoo news had a profile of a couple of such families over the weekend.
It is heartbreaking.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

Damn, looks like I missed the end of the world again...


----------



## yyz (Aug 11, 2013)

Don't worry I'm sure you'll get another chance


----------



## lonewolf (Jun 12, 2012)

humble_pie said:


> wolf today is the end of the world as we know it according to your numerology take on christine lagarde
> 
> less than 4 hours now for the big bust to occur


 Humble
I have Oct 20 2014 as a possible crash day using the lunar/solar 7 month which is Oct & 20th day of Oct, From G20 (G the 7th letter 7th month of Babylon calendar, 20 day of the month using solar calendar.

She talked about both solar/lunar & solar being important (not verbatim)

The 7 month July of 2014 seams to be important to most trying to decipher a possible code with the 20 of July perhaps being the day.




I come up with the 20th of Oct more from research & deciphering the bible & the book of Jonha. There will be signs in the sun. moon & stars, The moon is the prophet not a man this is evidenced by 3 days & 3 nights time when there is no moon. The Yum Kippur moon is very important for timing market crashes. (autumn panics a calendar phenomenon, chris Caroline)


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

lonewolf said:


> I have Oct 20 2014 as a possible crash day


Hmm...very interesting...the US Federal Reserve is expected to announce the end of Q/E - III during its Oct. meeting, to be held on 28th and 29th Oct.
I wonder if the Fed is tapering into a recession...

That action is widely expected, of course, but it is possible that in spite of the known nature of that event, the market may react negatively.
There are other important data sets expected towards the end of the summer so who knows...


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

wolf if what mme lagarde had in mind was the october federal reserve meeting, then there would not be so much mystery, right?

would she launch an esoteric joke hinting about a possible course of fed action? one cannot say nay ... it would be a way of using the media to reach those whose hands she cannot shake in person at meetings ...

anyhow wolf right or wrong, book of jone-ha or not, u are amazing


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

zylon said:


> ~gone 'till Labour Day


zylon you come back here tout de suite


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

Clearly there are a lot of problems that could easily start a stock market correction or crash. The biggest problem for the elite I would think would be Russia heading up the cause to stop using the dollar for many transactions through the BRIC nations. Isn't it weird how lately it has been all about Russia, it does make one wonder what is really going on.

Previous to Russia countries were taken out or regimes changed as those countries tried to diversify from the dollar. I am not saying Russia is an angel but there is something not quite right with all that is going on.


----------



## RBull (Jan 20, 2013)

lonewolf said:


> Humble
> I have Oct 20 2014 as a possible crash day using the lunar/solar 7 month which is Oct & 20th day of Oct, From G20 (G the 7th letter 7th month of Babylon calendar, 20 day of the month using solar calendar.
> 
> She talked about both solar/lunar & solar being important (not verbatim)
> ...


I don't know about the reality of these things happening as predicted but do know you sure are into it. 

Then there is this kind of idea:

It's been 1000 days without a 10% correction in the S&P 500 and marks the 5th longest streak in history (although there was a 9.9 % correction during this run). Mid-term US Presidential years years generally have corrections and there a lot of destabilizers out there, however we are soon approaching what has traditionally been the most powerful 7 month period for stocks we get over the cycle. The 7 month period from Oct 1st of the 3rd year of the presidential cycle running through Apr 30th almost always produces a positive result due to a number of factors (Fed action is a big one during this period).

$1 invested in just these periods going back 50 years would be worth $9 today, whereas $1 in all other periods would be worth less than $3.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

dogcom said:


> *Isn't it weird how lately it has been all about Russia,* it does make one wonder what is really going on.


But it hasn't just been 'lately' dogcom, and why I had been so critical of him under the Ukranian thread. 

I think you need to keep in mind/review more closely, all that has taken place not just in the last few days/months, but since Putin has been ruling Russia; that would be 15 years now [or about 10 if you want to exclude the years he was outside the Kremlin]. A careful review of his: Crimean speech/feudalistic games over the years/obsession with 'reversing historical injustices'/delusions of grandeur/how he views the West, etc., etc., gives more answers than you think.

In that period of time, he's shown more than merely Russia's military prowess. 

Putin's dream of restoring his empire has just gotten very complicated. I don't think he'll be doing much fishing/hunting this summer.

Romney had been spot-on! Is history repeating itself u think?

*'Together with China’s Xi Jinping, Putin is one of the rising hegemons of the world. The two rulers are fundamentally challenging the post-World War Two order, the structure America built.'*
http://www.smh.com.au/comment/mh17-not-part-of-obsessed-putins-eurasia-plan-20140721-zvd2e.html

*Putin's deadly doctrine:*
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/07/20/o...sians-in-ukraine-has-deadly-consequences.html

*LW:* were you able to read Putin's message from 1999?


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

You are right T.gal it has been going on for a long time but it has just been lately or the past year or so that the US has focused on Russia as enemy number 1. Before that they were focused on Syria and Iran. The US seems to have a thing for focusing on one enemy and dominating the coverage of the controlled mainstream media with it. 

In the past they trotted out the Taliban then when they went after Iraq and they put up Saddam Hussein and so on. They do this to give a clear enemy for the media that they control to bombard the people with coverage and get the results that they desire for better or for worse.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

dogcom said:


> 1. lately or the past year or so that *the US has focused on Russia* as enemy number 1.
> 2. Before that they were focused on *Syria and Iran.*


*1.* Has not just been the focus of the US, at least not lately.

*2.* And the freedom champions Russia/China, defended said imaginary enemies out of the goodness of their hearts, and nothing to do with their own repressive regimes.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

It's a pagent...

http://youtu.be/M-FXkj-r9Mc


----------



## smihaila (Apr 6, 2009)

Anyone could help with a link to that discourse? Coming from a bankster/parasite and scum of the society I'd be interested to know what coded message is she trying to propagate?


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

I read the text, and all it looks like to me is a display of a speech writing technique, whereby something is injected into the speech as part of a central theme, that is woven throughout the speech. It makes the speech more interesting to the audience.

Think......"Hope and change"......"I had a dream"......."If it doesn't fit.......you must acquit"..........as other examples.

She uses the number 7 because numbers are relatively easy to manipulate for the appearance of cohesion or a connection.

If she wanted to send a message.......I am sure she has everyone who matters on speed dial.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Sometimes I feel like there is a conspiracy of the ultra wealthy and powerful........but then I think of China.

If the plotters forgot to include China in their plans, misjudged how economically powerful China would become, or if China simply doesn't want to play the game according to the rules........it doesn't really matter.

Without China in the club............the big "plan" has a huge hole in it.


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

Try these from zero hedge T.gal it seems the accusations are cutting both ways.

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2014-...g-buk-missiles-east-rader-proof-warplanes-mh1

Or this by Ron Paul on the US media and such.

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2014-07-21/ron-paul-what-press-isnt-reporting-about-mh17-disaster

I know all this seems off topic from what Lonewolf has put out but I believe everything is tied together in some way that leads to the stock market, PM, currency and bond market manipulations. If the central banks lose control of the paper systems, the dollar, derivatives come apart and so on ending their control, then a very large stock market crash would be a result.


----------

